# Comment créer un shell script clickable depuis Finder ?



## Einbert (25 Janvier 2006)

Hello,

Si je me rappelle bien, il suffit juste d'ajouter une certaine extension à n'importe quel script shell pour qu'on puisse le lancer depuis le Finder en double-cliquant dessus comme une application normale ? Il m'avait semblé que c'était .command , mais ne marche pas  .

Merci pour votre réponse  .

++


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

Il faut sans doute aussi ajuster les permissions du fichier pour le rendre exécutable.


----------



## Einbert (26 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il faut sans doute aussi ajuster les permissions du fichier pour le rendre exécutable.



Euh... Ben oui, c'est normal ça, non ?  Le chmod +x sur le shell script a bien été effectué  . Moi il me semblait qu'il suffisait juste d'ajouter une certaine extension ...


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
il faut les renommer .command

PS : la question a déjà du être posée, puisque j'y ai déjà répondu. Une petite recherche ?


----------



## Einbert (26 Janvier 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> il faut les renommer .command
> 
> PS : la question a déjà du être posée, puisque j'y ai déjà répondu. Une petite recherche ?



Le problème est toujours de faire la recherche avec les params corrects. J'ai effectué plusieurs recherches auparavant, car j'avais un vague souvenir qu'il y avait déjà un post du genre, mais impossible de mettre la main dessus.

Par ailleurs, il me semble déjà avoir essayé d'ajouter l'extension .command, mais il me semble que cela n'avait pas fonctionné (oui, le flag x est bien mis  ... mieux vaut prévenir  ). Je vais quand même réessayer ce soir (peut-être que j'avais mis .comand au lieu de .command).

++


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien  on en apprend tous les jours... 
moi je passais systématiquement par la création d'une petite application Applescript incluant un "do shell script"


----------



## Einbert (27 Janvier 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> il faut les renommer .command



Euh, comment dire...  Cela ne fonctionne pas (10.4.4).

Je suis curieux de savoir si cela a fonctionne chez qqun.


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2006)

Et le .sh lancé par le terminal marche ?


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Et le .sh lancé par le terminal marche ?



Vivi


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2006)

Et quand tu cliques sur ton .command il ne se passe strictement rien ? Et que raconte la console ? (/Application/Utilisatires/Console)


----------



## FjRond (31 Janvier 2006)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, comment dire...  Cela ne fonctionne pas (10.4.4).
> 
> Je suis curieux de savoir si cela a fonctionne chez qqun.


Ça fonctionne très bien, quelle que soit la version de l'OS. il faut juste rendre le script exécutable par « chmod 755 » ou « chmod +x » et renommer le script.sh en script.command (remplacer sh par command, quoi).


----------

